# AquaTech 30-60 filter running with a protein skimmer



## RandySC (Aug 23, 2012)

I am seeking the help of forum members again...I have a 55 gallon FOWLR tank with the following equipment:

1. T5 Dual 48” HO Aquarium Light Strip Cichlid marine Tropical Fish 108W 55g 2 Bulb

2. I have two (2) Koralia Wave pump power heads rated for 1050gph.

3. One (1) Aqueon 8,000k heater.

4. One (1) Aqua Tech 30-60 Filter.

5. One (1) Octopus Reef BH-100 Skimmer

6. Live sand and 45lbs of live rock.

My question is since I have live rock and sand do I need to run the Aqua Filter or can I get rid of it all together since I have the protein skimmer? Also, I am thinking of putting in a few mushrooms in the tank. Do I need a "refugium?" If so, I have been looking at a "AquaFuge External Hang on Refugium". Does anyone have any comments on it? Any comments or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## RandySC (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks your response it was very helpful...I'm learning more and each day.


----------

